# Honda GCV160 Flywheel Removal Difficulties



## jph74 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello,
I'm trying like crazy to remove the flywheel from a Honda GCV160a. The reason for this being that I bent the crankshaft - now I have to replace it. OK, so I was able to get very good, detailed instructions from another member about performing the removal and replacement of the crankshaft. He was even generous enough to post many great pics to try and help illustrate the process for me. I'm NOT quite a mechanical genius! No, far from it actually.

Long story short. I am now up to the point where it is time to remove the flywheel. OK, so I remove the 'special' nut which was no simple task in itself. And I attached a suitable gear puller to the flywheel in the proper position and all that good stuff. 

The problem is that no matter how much pressure I apply to the gear puller, that flywheel is simply NOT budging. Honestly, I'm a bit afraid to break the flywheel simply due to the amount of force which is being applied to the flywheel through the gear puller.

Does anyone have any suggestions that may help me to get this thinng off so that I can get ths job done and over with?

I would greatly appreciate ANY help that anyone could provide.

Thank you,
Jim


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Go down to the auto parts store, buy some breaking oil, soak the crank end where it comes through the flywheel. Then take your hammer and hit the stem of the puller. If that doesnt work then get a small propane torch and heat the flywheel just around the crank end, this will allow the metal to expand from around the crank. Dont worry about hitting the puller too hard cause the crank is junk anyway. I have had snowmobile clutches that I had to let soak in breaking oil for a week and then I still had to use heat. Yours shouldn't be that hard tho. Dutch


----------



## jph74 (Jul 20, 2008)

newz7151 said:


> I'd like to ask if you've already ordered the crankshaft for this replacement and the few other seals it will take?


Yes, I did order, and receive the crankshaft, oil seals, and o-ring it takes to do this. I also have a Honda service manual for this as well.


----------



## jph74 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dutch515 said:


> Go down to the auto parts store, buy some breaking oil, soak the crank end where it comes through the flywheel. Then take your hammer and hit the stem of the puller. If that doesnt work then get a small propane torch and heat the flywheel just around the crank end, this will allow the metal to expand from around the crank. Dont worry about hitting the puller too hard cause the crank is junk anyway. I have had snowmobile clutches that I had to let soak in breaking oil for a week and then I still had to use heat. Yours shouldn't be that hard tho. Dutch


I will give that a try. Thanks for the advice. I didn't think of using breaking oil on it. Or heat! Will give it a try though. Thanks again!


----------



## jph74 (Jul 20, 2008)

Update as of 7/27/08:
I managed to get the flywheel off last night. I used WD-40, and applied that every few hours during the daytime. Then I left it to soak in overnight and the next day as well. I tried once again last night, and with some resistance, it came off with a looud 'popping' noise. No heat was required. Anyway, this problem is now resolved. Now, I can move on to the more fun stuff!

Dutch515: Thanks for your suggestion about the breaking oil. It was a great help to me!


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

No problem, its taken me more than a week of heat and oil to get loose a flywheel on a 35 year old snowmobile so I know how much of a pain they can be. Good luck on the rest of your rebuild:thumbsup: 

-Dutch-


----------

